
Massive MIMO Has Unlimited Capacity - Nokinside
https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.00538
======
Nokinside
Journal Reference:

Emil Bjornson, Jakob Hoydis, Luca Sanguinetti. Massive MIMO Has Unlimited
Capacity. IEEE Transactions on Wireless Communications, 2018; 17 (1): 574 DOI:
10.1109/TWC.2017.2768423

[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8094949/](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8094949/)

